# Rare Planes



## magnocain (Aug 6, 2008)

Here are some rare planes at a museum that I have recently visited.
They have the only Dora left. It is flyable, but they don't fly it for fear of crashing.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2008)

SWEET PICS! Thanks.

Is that a Ki-84?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2008)

Surely if you went to that museum you took more pics. Where did you stay while in the area?


----------



## magnocain (Aug 7, 2008)

The museum is the Flying Heritage Collection in Evertte, WA. It is owned by Paul Allen, one of the founders of Microsoft, so he has plenty of cash to spend on warbirds. The museum has:
Spitfire mk.Vc
I-16 type 24 "rata"
JN-4D Jenny
P-51D
U-2/Po-2
P-40c
Fi 156-c2
A6M3-22
Bf 109E-3
Hurricane mk.XIIb
P-47d
F6F
Ki-43 Oscar
Me.163 Komet
Fw 190D-13 DORA
Lancaster noese
V-1
Piloted V-1

All the planes are flyable or near-flyable.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 7, 2008)

How cool is that Oscar!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2008)

Cool pics! Love the Dora.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2008)

WHAT? No Corsair???? What a crappy museum!!!!!! ha ha ha.

Man, his planes look like they just came off the assembly line.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2008)

nice!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2008)

It's great that someone has acquired these aircraft and put them back into
flyable condition. All it takes is money and time.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful birds!

TO


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Great shots got any more?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2008)

That Bf 109 looks fantastic!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Great pics. Does anyone know if the Germans ever put the manned Buzz Bomb into operational service? I've heard conflicting reports on whether they actually used them or not.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't think they were ever made operational. From what I've read Hanna Reitsch was the only test pilot to fly one and live through it.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Pretty poor suicide machine design if the only pilots to die in it were the test pilots:\


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 7, 2008)

Sweet pictures, many thanks


----------



## twoeagles (Aug 7, 2008)

Paul is assembling something close to heaven for pilots and airplane lovers!
For years he has been quietly buying aircraft through proxies so nobody knew
a multi-billionaire was the buyer and jack up the prices. You gotta admit that
if any of us on this forum had that kind of money, we'd be doing the same
thing. Thanks for the nice pics!


----------



## magnocain (Aug 7, 2008)

> WHAT? No Corsair???? What a crappy museum!!!!!! ha ha ha.


That's what I said! It sounded to me like they were in the process of getting a Corsair. The place has only been open for a handful of years.

On a random side note, what is that technical looking thing at the bottom of the page? It was behind an aircraft repair building.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 7, 2008)

I think its sad they don't fly such a collection of aircraft should been seen in their element 
a clear blue sky with the sound of those magnificent engines


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 7, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> I think its sad they don't fly such a collection of aircraft should been seen in their element
> a clear blue sky with the sound of those magnificent engines



My sentiments exactly PB, but seeing as we don't own them we don't have any say so in the matter.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 8, 2008)

Also, if given the choice, I'd rather see a parked 100% Dora than a crumpled wrecked Dora.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Also, if given the choice, I'd rather see a parked 100% Dora than a crumpled wrecked Dora.



True which is part of the reason for the decision not to fly them being made. Still its a shame but in a way makes economic sense as you can't afford to lose one.


----------



## DBII (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice birds

DBII


----------



## Marcel (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## DBII (Aug 8, 2008)

I have aircraft envy. Any more photos?

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 9, 2008)

Me too DB. I'll love to see some more if you have any.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Aug 16, 2008)

Holy cow, what a collection. Such rare finds. I can see why he would hide his identity when bidding. I will need to schedule a trip to visit his museum. What is the admission price?


----------



## Blue Yonder (Aug 16, 2008)

That Zero looks like it is still under restoration, any ideas as to the paint scheme? Or do you think he will leave it as bare metal (which looks pretty amazing in itself.)


----------

